# حصريا حصريا حصريا ..... الكورس التعليمي فيديو كامل ل Siemens Simatic Automation



## نيزك مصر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة و الاخوات كل عام و انتم بخير
دي هدية متواضعة لحضراتكم بس بجد و الله انا نفسي استفدت منها كتير 
مبدئيا الكورس حجمه كبير جدا" حوالي 9 جيجا", و ده لانه فيديوهات 
بس يستاهل انك تتعب نفسك و تعمله داونلوود

الكورس من شركة siemens عبارة عن شرح مفصل لاحد اضخم انظمة ال PLC من الشركة و هو Simatic Step 7 بالاضافة الى كل ما يتعلق به من برامج محاكاة و طرق البرمجة و التركيب

و هذا هو الرابط 

http://plc.net.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6277


----------



## moustafashible (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ايها الزميل العزيز ونرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## akramsalam (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و تاكد ان ما اعطييت لا يقدر بمال لمن يفهم 
ولذلك جزائك ليس عندى 
مهندس يعمل و يتعلم ما يعمل


----------



## اابوصلاح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mehdi09 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Sameh Ezzat (8 يناير 2010)

والله يا اخى جزاك الله خيرا بس الروابط محزوفه ياريت تعيد رفعها


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (9 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## خالد محمد السيد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكن الرابط غير موجود


----------



## jeko (11 يناير 2010)

thx man


----------



## alsotari (12 يناير 2010)

سلمت يداك ... ولكن ... اين الرابط فيهم ؟؟؟


----------



## AFANOUR (14 يناير 2010)

merci beaucoup mon frere pour vos effort
est ce que vous pouvez me donner un lien pour telecharger step7
merci


----------



## المهندس ايون (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
اسال الله ان يبارك لك على عملك الطيب ... ويزيدك في الاجر


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكر
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## فاطمة كامل (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات المفيد التى نحتاج اليها ولانجدهاالا بصعوة جد وجعلها الله خيرا لك ولجميع الزملاء


----------



## المحمود نصار (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد محمد السيد (2 فبراير 2010)

اخي الفاضل 
جزاكم الله خيرا
برجاء إافة الموضوع مرة أخري


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (4 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل ارجو من سيادتكم تحميل الرابطه مره اخري لكي نستفاد منها


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (5 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم ارجو اصلاح الرابطه حيث انها لا تعمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## AFANOUR (5 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## alanali1981 (8 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررر
بس وين الرابط


----------



## خالد بن عيسى (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول ننتظر أكثر


----------



## ضصضصضص (3 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الكرام ممكن اعادة تحميل الى وصله جديده لان القديم لايعمل


----------



## fahd77 (7 مارس 2010)

can you please upload the file as same is corrupted thank's


----------



## fahd77 (8 مارس 2010)

The link is not working please upload again 
thank's


----------



## mia_chemeng (29 مارس 2010)

Hi his lien don't work could you actualise the reference because its a very interesting


----------



## mia_chemeng (29 مارس 2010)

Hi his link don't work could you actualise the reference because its a very interesting​tank you​


----------



## faedsaif (20 أبريل 2010)

good night 
the above link is not working
Please clear this or provide another link


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thank you veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery much


----------



## محمد ابوشادى (18 يونيو 2010)

ربنايكرم كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## Mohammad Aawneh (20 يونيو 2010)

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:73:ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​


----------



## سعد الضويحى (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himazezo (22 يونيو 2010)

نرجو من البشمهندس نيزك مصر تجديد الرابط عشان مش شغال


----------



## م\أحمد (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ازيك يابشمهندس 
تسلم ايديك لكن الرابط مش شغال 
أرجو رقم تليفونك


----------



## محمدكمال احمد (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HANYWEPCO (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل أرجوك أريد بشدة هذه الكورسات الخاصة بسيمنز برنامج step-7 فأرجوك مساعدتى لتحميلها لأن الرابط لا يعمل..
أرجوك الرد عللى وجزاك الله كل خير
ممكن أيضا مراسلتى على hanywepco(at)yahoo.com


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (30 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعملللللللللل


----------



## ahmed.abuzaid (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## eng_zez00 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks Very Much but the link dose not work??


----------



## المهندس وحيد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fadi outibi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## كده رضا (15 فبراير 2011)

يا اخوك وين الرابط


----------



## eng.meca (17 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كبير جدا


----------



## سلمان2000 (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## redouane3200 (2 مايو 2011)

يا أخي الرابط لا يعمل بلييز ممكن تساعدوني برفعه مرة أخرى


----------

